# P0021 Code - $1500 to fix??



## shwarner2488 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm getting the following code on my 2005 Nissan Altima 3.5L:

P0021 - "A" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 2) 

My mechanic is saying he might need to replace the control valve and or the actuator which could cost $1500!! Does anyone have experience with this and can validate? Is this one of those things where it could be the sensor, not the actual part?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## delanobailey99 (Feb 9, 2016)

Take a look at this site and see if these recommendations solve your problem. 


http://www.autocodes.com/p0021_nissan.html 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

